# Suit of Armor



## Psycho Dad (Aug 17, 2005)

Will wearing a suit of armor or heavy chain mail make me big and strong?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll love your signature. What kind of dumbfuck are you. Asking for a 17yr old to be able to bench 3000+ lbs. What an asshole. Most can't bench a pair of bowling bowls.

(P)LENTY (T)OUGH


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 17, 2005)

holy shit.  the threads on this board just keep getting better lol


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 17, 2005)

It will make you sweat a lot.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

I read that knights wore suits of armor that weighed up to 200 Lbs...if I walked around in that all day I would be very strong?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 18, 2005)

You are correct. Weight may hit 150lbs. If I continue cutting an additional 3 yrs i may hit your desire goal of 162lbs. 





			
				Psycho Dad said:
			
		

> I read that knights wore suits of armor that weighed up to 200 Lbs...if I walked around in that all day I would be very strong?


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 18, 2005)

This sort of armour only weighed 90lbs or so......


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> This sort of armour only weighed 90lbs or so......


Do you know where I could but one


----------



## tree (Aug 18, 2005)

General Antiques??????


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 18, 2005)

Psycho Dad said:
			
		

> Do you know where I could but one



http://www.varmouries.com/vcat_full.html


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 18, 2005)

very nice Nick but i'll stay with a jock strap



			
				Nick+ said:
			
		

> http://www.varmouries.com/vcat_full.html


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 18, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> very nice Nick but i'll stay with a jock strap


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

You are the man Nick+.........how the hell do you know where to find asuit of armour...  I am impressed, I will order it tonight.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 18, 2005)

Comes with wearable red velvet skirt. ($25 value)


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Comes with wearable red velvet skirt. ($25 value)


I look good in Red.


----------



## tree (Aug 18, 2005)

*When I do my workout routine, I wear a suit with 1 1/2 inch steel plates*


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> *When I do my workout routine, I wear a suit with 1 1/2 inch steel plates*


*
so thats how you have such amazing lifts................... *


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 18, 2005)

THis is what you need...

The MARK VI grizzly suit!! -


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 18, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I'll love your signature. What kind of dumbfuck are you. Asking for a 17yr old to be able to bench 3000+ lbs. What an asshole. Most can't bench a pair of bowling bowls.
> 
> (P)LENTY (T)OUGH



That's not true of all, almost all the 17 yr olds I know easily bench 200+.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 18, 2005)

You Pooooss.
Rofl Rofl Rofl Rofl


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2005)

I would love to see a guy walk into my gym in a full suit of armor.  That would make my week.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Aug 18, 2005)

someone please ban this clown.  He's just taking up bandwidth.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Machher (Aug 18, 2005)

if you put on a suite of muscle that made you weigh 200 lbs you would be very strong.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 18, 2005)

fuk off physco dad u skinny fuk!


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> someone please ban this clown.  He's just taking up bandwidth.


Please don't get insulting or negative on my thread..................if you don't have anything positive to contribute then donut post here.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 18, 2005)

Psycho Dad said:
			
		

> donut post here.



 dumass


----------



## buildingup (Aug 18, 2005)

haha this is coming from the guy whose signature pisses everyone off, go get off the fuking site u wankstain.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Psycho Dad said:
			
		

> ...if you don't have anything positive to contribute then *donut* post here.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 18, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

>


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> dumass*..dumb ass...*


I fixed your spelling mistakes  dummy............... now go proofread the microwave.


----------



## 007 (Aug 18, 2005)

weird....


----------



## buildingup (Aug 18, 2005)

physco dad, your a bloody fool, take everyones advice and fuck off!
you like donuts? you fucking clown!

bet your just a beginner who can barely lift the weight of his own 2 inch penis!


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> physco dad, your a bloody fool, take everyones advice and fuck off!
> you like donuts? you fucking clown!
> 
> bet your just a beginner who can barely lift the weight of his own 2 inch penis!


Go eat some Burger King fatty


----------



## buildingup (Aug 18, 2005)

hahahahaha man you crack me up fool, i feel sorry for your mere 137 lb ass, at your height you must be the kid in the corner of the playground who tries to make friends but gets his nose and glasses broken for being a stupid fucker!!!!
strong wind today, careful not to be blown away like mary poppins


----------



## BruiseKnee (Aug 18, 2005)

it might make your legs stronger, but where are you gonna wear that suit?  if i saw a guy in an armoured suit at the gym my first impulse would be to throw a 120lb dumbbell at him  lol


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 18, 2005)

Psycho Dad said:
			
		

> The weight in my sig is a rip on Musclema...or whatever his name is
> 
> But youre French so you probably dont have a sense of humor...........now isnt it Tea time for you bitch



i think youre confusing a Frenchman with a Brit   .  You coulda said, "now isnt it croissant time for you bitch" and that mighta been funny... probably not though.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> i think youre confusing a Frenchman with a Brit   .  You coulda said, "now isnt it croissant time for you bitch" and that mighta been funny... probably not though.


he is a brit who hates the french  think about it.........well mabey you shouldnt think about it


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 18, 2005)

Psycho Dad said:
			
		

> he is a brit who hates the french  think about it.........well mabey you shouldnt think about it



lol you just said he was french


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> lol you just said he was french


yes i did and thats the point  
forget it you must be baked right now


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 18, 2005)

holy fuck buddy you make no sense


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

ST240 said:
			
		

> holy fuck buddy you make no sense


if you wernt high you might understand something


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Aug 18, 2005)

Calling all moderators.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 18, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would love to see a guy walk into my gym in a full suit of armor.  That would make my week.


week in the knees you fairy


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

Actually, you have the wrong usage. A week is seven days. Weak is the opposite of strong. I figured a smart guy like you would know that; I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 19, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Actually, you have the wrong usage. A week is seven days. Weak is the opposite of strong. I figured a smart guy like you would know that; I guess I was wrong.


Thank you bro I do need help with my English.................all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 25, 2005)

*Psycho Dad is back!*


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> *Psycho Dad is back!*



check the date Tough!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 25, 2005)

haha old man is stupid!


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Psycho Dad said:
			
		

> I fixed your spelling mistakes  dummy............... now go proofread the microwave.


Hate to say it but that one is funny.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> check the date Tough!


I know she's not back. She was banned last Sun by rob.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 25, 2005)

It's not a case of being stupid asshole but was hoping they would bring PSycho back. I liked that crazy Bitch. As for you, why don't you take up your business profession and come over here and clean my toilet. By you avatar you have to be a janitor monkey face. 





			
				buildingup said:
			
		

> haha old man is stupid!


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 25, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> It's not a case of being stupid asshole but was hoping they would bring PSycho back. I liked that crazy Bitch. As for you, why don't you take up your business profession and come over here and clean my toilet. By you avatar you have to be a janitor monkey face.




OH MY GOD!!!   Why all the sudden aggression everywhere?  You're fighting with buildingup, I'm fending off Ragnar unit xxl... no one is talking about bodybuilding anymore.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is a picture of me in my suit of armor at my local gym.  



This picture was taken after I was done squatting.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 27, 2005)

http://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lexusgssuitofarmor5si.jpg


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 27, 2005)

i got more pics if u want.


----------

